# request: Give "Level Up" its own forum



## GlassJaw (Aug 12, 2020)

Given the amount of discussions in the past few days, they would be better organized into their own forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2020)

It has.









						Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)
					

Welcome to Level Up, the standalone 'advanced 5E' backwards compatible tabletop RPG!




					www.enworld.org


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 12, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The threads also show up in the Dungeons & Dragons forum, so technically it has two forums.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah, Morrus - 9 of the top 20 threads at this moment in the D&D forum are "level UP" tagged threads.


----------



## TwoSix (Aug 12, 2020)

Personally, I prefer the overlap; a lot of the discussion in those threads is basically "how could 5e be different/better" while is certainly apropos in a D&D forum.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2020)

TwoSix said:


> Personally, I prefer the overlap; a lot of the discussion in those threads is basically "how could 5e be different/better" while is certainly apropos in a D&D forum.




When it is taking up half the common discussion space, that's a bit much.


----------



## TwoSix (Aug 12, 2020)

Umbran said:


> When it is taking up half the common discussion space, that's a bit much.



That is, of course, a judgment call you and the moderation team must make.  Whatever you decide is fine with me.


----------



## humble minion (Aug 14, 2020)

Umbran said:


> When it is taking up half the common discussion space, that's a bit much.




Definitely +1 vote on this.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 16, 2020)

Currently half of the top 20 threads in the D&D forum have the "Level Up" tag, _and _it has its own forum with the same threads.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, I see what you mean. It's a Xenforo feature that puts child forum threads in the parent forum. I'll look see if it's a toggle somewhere.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 19, 2020)

It looks as if Level Up is now its own forum, not a subforum


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 19, 2020)

There's been so many threads added under the Level Up forum in the last week that I cant keep track of them, so I stopped trying. D&D 5E was left vague in some places purposely, and some of the forum threads I've seen are asking that Level Up fill in gaps that don't need filling.  At this point I'm only interested in official surveys regarding this project.  I'm left wondering if its possible for even the project team can keep up with the amount of suggestions and the feedback generated by them?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> There's been so many threads added under the Level Up forum in the last week that I cant keep track of them, so I stopped trying. D&D 5E was left vague in some places purposely, and some of the forum threads I've seen are asking that Level Up fill in gaps that don't need filling.  At this point I'm only interested in official surveys regarding this project.  I'm left wondering if its possible for even the project team can keep up with the amount of suggestions and the feedback generated by them?



That's mainly what the surveys are for.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> That's mainly what the surveys are for.




I was referring to the Level Up threads, not the surveys.  If the surveys are being generated by the forum threads and their feedback I was just stating that there seems like there is alot to go through.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> I was referring to the Level Up threads, not the surveys.  If the surveys are being generated by the forum threads and their feedback I was just stating that there seems like there is alot to go through.



We're not under any illusion that it's possible to read every forum post, or to even try.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> We're not under any illusion that it's possible to read every forum post, or to even try.




I understand.  I was just expressing my concerns, thanks for the response.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 20, 2020)

Morrus said:


> We're not under any illusion that it's possible to read every forum post, or to even try.



Most posts are made as part of an ongoing discussion, but some are meant as direct suggestions to the Level Up team. If there would be some way to know if a particular idea has been taken into consideration (whether accepted or discarded doesn't matter) that would be great. 

A possible "blind spot" of survey-based feedback is that you get answers only to the questions you think to ask, but not to the questions you don't think to ask.

A humble suggestion would be to base at least one survey on forum thread topics taking up issues you haven't already asked about.


----------



## FrogReaver (Aug 20, 2020)

I’m kind of thinking they will make a better game without our input.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 20, 2020)

FrogReaver said:


> I’m kind of thinking they will make a better game without our input.




Well that's the dilemma of any project. It's good to have a read on what people want but at some point, you have to turn off the noise and trust your design. 

It also requires setting _very clear _design goals for yourself, otherwise you'll constantly be influenced by the masses and never finish anything.


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks for removing the Level Up posts from the 5E forums. Appreciate it.


----------

